# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Меняется домашнаяя страница (заявка №109648)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
"убивает" личные настройки браузера. Антивирус его не видит.
Дата обращения: 07.09.2011 15:04:13
Номер заявки: 109648

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*08.09.2011 1:30:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Users\\Елизавета\\AppData\\Roaming\\abusy\\zip  smart.exe* - Hoax.Win32.ArchSMS.rps
 размер: 1695744 байт дата файла: 25.08.2011 10:34:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.SMSSend.1562; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Buzy.3240; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Hoax.ArchSMS.GC application

----------


## CyberHelper

02.10.2011 12:04:01 лечение успешно завершено

----------

